
Simply Statistics - rdpeng
http://simplystatistics.org/2013/05/06/why-the-current-over-pessimism-about-science-is-the-perfect-confirmation-bias-vehicle-and-we-should-proceed-rationally/
======
jtleek
Title of the post: "Why the current over-pessimism about science is the
perfect confirmation bias vehicle and we should proceed rationally"

